# How can I rent through Airbnb and still apply for residency?



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

We have our approved non-lucrative visa (US pension) with the required health coverage but we want to travel around Spain until we find the right place. We don't want to make that decision until after three or four months of travel.
When you apply for residency you need to register at a town hall to get the Padron and then to the Oficina de Extranjeros but we don't know where to start. We would like to start in Barcelona but then start traveling the country.
How can we apply for residency using temporary accommodations?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonysplanb said:


> We have our approved non-lucrative visa (US pension) with the required health coverage but we want to travel around Spain until we find the right place. We don't want to make that decision until after three or four months of travel.
> When you apply for residency you need to register at a town hall to get the Padron and then to the Oficina de Extranjeros but we don't know where to start. We would like to start in Barcelona but then start traveling the country.
> How can we apply for residency using temporary accommodations?


In order to register on the padrón you'll need a proper rental contract. Some town halls will accept a 3 month contract, some will insist on a proper 3 year residential contract.

You'll have to hope that where you register accepts a short contract, & that you can persuade the property owner to give you the same.


----------



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> In order to register on the padrón you'll need a proper rental contract. Some town halls will accept a 3 month contract, some will insist on a proper 3 year residential contract.
> 
> You'll have to hope that where you register accepts a short contract, & that you can persuade the property owner to give you the same.


We are hoping that my cousin who has a friend in Spain can supply us with an "invitation letter" but its like putting them on the spot to sponsor us. We are self sufficient and don't want to be tied down to a location for a year.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonysplanb said:


> We are hoping that my cousin who has a friend in Spain can supply us with an "invitation letter" but its like putting them on the spot to sponsor us. We are self sufficient and don't want to be tied down to a location for a year.
> 
> Thanks for the reply


Hmm - yes a bit iffy. The Town Hall would accept a letter saying that you live at that address. It wouldn't be a sponsorship in any way - but there could be repurcussions for the friend - & you - if anything went wrong & it were discovered to not be true.


----------



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> Hmm - yes a bit iffy. The Town Hall would accept a letter saying that you live at that address. It wouldn't be a sponsorship in any way - but there could be repurcussions for the friend - & you - if anything went wrong & it were discovered to not be true.


Absolutely correct

I guess I have to see how long i can delay the residency process by delaying the Padron which I believe is about 3 months. 

Can the Padron be renewed for another 3 months?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonysplanb said:


> Absolutely correct
> 
> I guess I have to see how long i can delay the residency process by delaying the Padron which I believe is about 3 months.
> 
> Can the Padron be renewed for another 3 months?


I thought you had 3 months from your date of arrival to sort out your visa?

You'll need a padrón cert. less than 3 months old. The padrón itself doesn't expire - you do need to re-register at the new town whenever you move though.


----------



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> I thought you had 3 months from your date of arrival to sort out your visa?
> 
> You'll need a padrón cert. less than 3 months old. The padrón itself doesn't expire - you do need to re-register at the new town whenever you move though.


I'm confused but I thought the process was:

1) within 30 days of arrival register at the local town hall and then receive a Padron that must be returned with a Spain Address.

2) Visit a Oficina de Extranjero and apply for residency showing your passport with Visa, NIE, Padron, financial records and health insurance in Spain.

3) wait to be approved and then pick up resident card

My problem is that I don't want to declare an address yet because we want to travel around Spain and find a possible place to live and also travel around Europe without being confined to just 90 days in 180 day period.

Whats the best way to do this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonysplanb said:


> I'm confused but I thought the process was:
> 
> 1) within 30 days of arrival register at the local town hall and then receive a Padron that must be returned with a Spain Address.
> 
> ...


Ahh - my mistake - 30 days!

You'll have to bite the bullet & rent a property then I guess, within a month, or you won't be able to establish residency & get that visa.


You'll still be confined to 90 days in 180 in the rest of the Schengen zone btw, so you'll have to spend 90 / 180 in Spain. Residency in Spain doesn't give you residency rights for the whole of Europe.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

The OP actually has the visa - the issue is meeting the conditions and regularising the stay. Just saying.

I agree that the OP will definitely have to have an address in Spain and Airbnb won't cut it unless the landlord is prepared to provide a contract. Many people do use a friend's address, especially if they are travelling around a fair bit - it's at least a contact point and somewhere to check on mail. Others bite the bullet and take a lease for at least the initial 3 months. I suspect the idea is that visa conditions such as this are applied because the immigration authorities don't want people to disappear into the ether / become illegal immigrants that they can't keep track of (not that that doesn't happen).


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Why can't the OP just travel around during 3 months as a tourist? Surely that does not require any registration?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Michael Kelly said:


> Why can't the OP just travel around during 3 months as a tourist? Surely that does not require any registration?


Because the OP's visa is subject to conditions that have to be complied with within certain timeframes. So yes, the OP could enter as a tourist, travel around, leave and re-enter on the visa *provided that *the OP meets the timeframes of the visa. Entering late on the visa would mean that its valid term would be reduced. Oh, and the authorities in the EU generally take the date of entry into the Schengen area as the date of entry on the visa. So if you enter Schengen in, say, 5 October and don't leave and get the necessary stamps in the passport, 5 October is taken to be the start date of the visa.


----------



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

You'll still be confined to 90 days in 180 in the rest of the Schengen zone btw, so you'll have to spend 90 / 180 in Spain. Residency in Spain doesn't give you residency rights for the whole of Europe.[/QUOTE]

Your pont brings up something I did not know. So even though I have established residency in Spain, we would still be held to the constraints of travel to 90/180 days to the other Schengen zones and the time spent in Spain would also count?


----------



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

Michael Kelly said:


> Why can't the OP just travel around during 3 months as a tourist? Surely that does not require any registration?


That was the original plan since we are both retired we were looking to get away from the constraints of the 90/180 period. We were under the impression that by establishing residency in Spain we would be allowed to travel freely without time constraints throughout the Schengen Zone.
Now, from what I understand, even Spain Residents also are held to the 90/180 rule.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Your visa is granted by Spain for Spain, not the whole of the EU or the whole of the Schengen area.


----------



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

EverHopeful said:


> Your visa is granted by Spain for Spain, not the whole of the EU or the whole of the Schengen area.


Yes,but once I file and granted a Certificate of Residency, I can now travel freely throughout the Schengen Area. I understand I have to maintain my Spain Residency, I just want to travel freely throughout Europe beyond the 90/180 period as if I was a permanent resident of Spain.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

I find the entire Schengen system incredibly confusing


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Michael Kelly said:


> I find the entire Schengen system incredibly confusing


The rules depend on your nationality, not place of residence. And really they are very simple. You can stay and travel freely within the region for 90 days in every 180. If you are a legal resident, but nota national, in a Schengen country, you can travel freely in the rest of the zona for 90 / 180, returning to your country of residence for the rest of the time.


----------



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> The rules depend on your nationality, not place of residence. And really they are very simple. You can stay and travel freely within the region for 90 days in every 180. If you are a legal resident, but nota national, in a Schengen country, you can travel freely in the rest of the zona for 90 / 180, returning to your country of residence for the rest of the time.


From what I understand, when you cross borders within the Schengen area, your passports are checked but not stamped or entered into a system of records. 

So how would they know if you stay longer than 90/180 in another country?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

tonysplanb said:


> From what I understand, when you cross borders within the Schengen area, your passports are checked but not stamped or entered into a system of records.
> 
> So how would they know if you stay longer than 90/180 in another country?


Clearly it's not allowed, but chances are you would only have a problem if you were to travel by air (airlines require documentation), or if you were involved eg. in an accident and had to deal with the police.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

I believe you can apply for a multiple entry Schengen visa, which would make you legal to travel in the Schengen area beyond the 90/180 standard.


----------



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

EverHopeful said:


> Clearly it's not allowed, but chances are you would only have a problem if you were to travel by air (airlines require documentation), or if you were involved eg. in an accident and had to deal with the police.


That makes sense.

Thank you and to all who answered my question!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tonysplanb said:


> From what I understand, when you cross borders within the Schengen area, your passports are checked but not stamped or entered into a system of records.
> 
> So how would they know if you stay longer than 90/180 in another country?


Please understand that in Spain at least the law works in a different way. Often if you are suspected of breaking the law the onus is on you to prove that you did not, and not on the authorities to prove that you did. If you are stopped and challenged you will have to prove that you were not in Spain/ Shenghen using tickets, receipts, mobile phone usage etc. The same happens to British peole who are suspected of not making their car legal in Spain. They have to prove that the car hasn't been in Spain over the legal period of time.
You can ask for your passport to be stamped I think.

Also, even though you might not be challenged whilst moving around, it's very likely you will be on your return to the USA, possibly resulting in a hefty fine and a ban from entering the country/ Shenghen countries.

It's not easy for Americans to live in Europe just as it's not easy for Europeans to live in the US


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Please understand that in Spain at least the law works in a different way. Often if you are suspected of breaking the law the onus is on you to prove that you did not, and not on the authorities to prove that you did. If you are stopped and challenged you will have to prove that you were not in Spain/ Shenghen using tickets, receipts, mobile phone usage etc. The same happens to British peole who are suspected of not making their car legal in Spain. They have to prove that the car hasn't been in Spain over the legal period of time.
> You can ask for your passport to be stamped I think.
> 
> Also, even though you might not be challenged whilst moving around, it's very likely you will be on your return to the USA, possibly resulting in a hefty fine and a ban from entering the country/ Shenghen countries.
> ...


I really think that you are exaggerating here, Spain is not a police state. I never keep airline tickets and have never once been questioned by police in over 15 years. 
Not registering your car is a different issue, it is strictly enforced in all EU countries. UK citizens in Ireland who have not re registered their cars have also had this experience.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Michael Kelly said:


> I really think that you are exaggerating here, Spain is not a police state. I never keep airline tickets and have never once been questioned by police in over 15 years.
> Not registering your car is a different issue, it is strictly enforced in all EU countries. UK citizens in Ireland who have not re registered their cars have also had this experience.


Me neither, and I've been here for 30, but I'm not from the USA and I am here legally (for the moment anyway!)

The law is the law, it can't be exagerrated - it's there and this is the way it works! 

I know a lot of Americans living here. Living here permanently is not easy for Americans. At least the OP doesn't want to do that as far as I remember and doesn't want to work here.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

The only american I know in Barcelona has been living here for 10 years without a residence permit or a work permit. She does work as an english teacher, has her own flat which she pays rent for in cash and also has a spanish mobile phone and the public health card. She travels at least twice per year to the US and has never had any problems.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Michael Kelly said:


> The only american I know in Barcelona has been living here for 10 years without a residence permit or a work permit. She does work as an english teacher, has her own flat which she pays rent for in cash and also has a spanish mobile phone and the public health card. She travels at least twice per year to the US and has never had any problems.


I know maybe 30 Americans personally and through them have reference to many more.
Well, that answers the question of whether Catalonia is part of Spain . There will always be people who get away with it and it seems that she is definitely living under the radar.
Without out trying to sound like a goodie 2 shoes, if I had made my life in another country, which is what I've done, I wouldn't want to be looking over my shoulder all the time. I might well have done that when I was younger, but now I want to be sure that I'm here, really here. Also I don't have a problem paying taxes for example - I think I should. I use facilities paid for by the authorities and paid for by other citizens, why shouldn't I?
I wonder how she comes off with filing US tax returns? That really is the silliest thing I've ever heard of, that all Americans are supposed to file a zero tax return wherever they are living and whatever they are earning.
By public health card you mean seguridad social? So she must be named as someone's dependant?
Anyway, none of my business and not to be discussed here, but it really seems that life's not fair, but then I knew that anyway!Save​


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

As my friend is not registered as living in Spain, I guess she just files US taxes as normal and declares whatever money (if any) she earns in the US.

By public health card, I mean the card which allows you to be treated in a local health centre (ambulatorio).

You are right about life not being fair. If you are an EU citizen, there are a lot of requirements to get a health card. In Catalonia at least, illegal immigrants can easily get a public health card. 
Here in Barcelona, illegal migrants who illegally sell counterfeit goods such as shoes, sunglasses, ladies handbags and football shirts along the beach even have their own trade union!
I envy you Brits, things will be much easier for you after Brexit (free health, no taxes)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Michael Kelly said:


> I envy you Brits, things will be much easier for you after Brexit (free health, no taxes)


No taxes? Really? Who has promised us that? As far as I know British citizens living in EU countries will still be required to pay tax on their income according the tax rules of their country of residence, as of course they should.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> No taxes? Really? Who has promised us that? As far as I know British citizens living in EU countries will still be required to pay tax on their income according the tax rules of their country of residence, as of course they should.


I believe he is saying this in reference to his comment about illegal immigrants being able to "get away with" various legal requirements ie it is tongue in cheek. That's my take on it anyway


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Actually I was being ironic.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I believe he is saying this in reference to his comment about illegal immigrants being able to "get away with" various legal requirements ie it is tongue in cheek. That's my take on it anyway


I don't know about you, nor Mr Kelly for that matter, but I certainly wouldn't want to exchange my life or standard of living for that of an illegal immigrant, regardless of how many "free perks" they may get.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Michael Kelly said:


> As my friend is not registered as living in Spain, I guess she just files US taxes as normal and declares whatever money (if any) she earns in the US.
> 
> By public health card, I mean the card which allows you to be treated in a local health centre (ambulatorio).
> 
> ...


Nonetheless, you are making lots of assumptions about your American friend. And I assume you are including her in your comments about 'illegal' migrants.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I don't know about you, nor Mr Kelly for that matter, but I certainly wouldn't want to exchange my life or standard of living for that of an illegal immigrant, regardless of how many "free perks" they may get.


No, (and I actually said so in post 26...) and I have no reason to think that was being implied by the aforementioned Mr. Kelly either.Save​


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

oh dear, I've upset the PC brigade


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Michael Kelly said:


> oh dear, I've upset the PC brigade


A very intelligent comment :rofl:


----------



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

EverHopeful said:


> A very intelligent comment :rofl:


I truly have enjoyed where the topic has gone as it has now brought up the question of taxes. Something I forget to think about and include in our planning.

My story involves my wife and having a desire to travel Europe while maintaining a residence in Spain. We applied and were approved for non-lucrative Visas that begins September 3, 2017. We have no desire to work in Spain.

My preliminary assumptions:

1) once approved for a resident certificate in Spain, the 90/180 Schengen rule no longer applied to us.
- it was pointed out to me that I was wrong and if caught over staying in any other of the Schengen area I could face consequences which is something I don't plan on having in retirement. My question here is, does my new residency in Spain count on the 90/180?

2)I thought that renting an Airbnb could satisfy the proof of residence when applying at the Oficina de Extranjero
- learned here that most landlords will only issue a rental contract for more than 3 months. The Oficina de Extranjero might not accept the Airbnb and it varies from office to office.

3) Taxes might have to be paid to Spain from my NYC Pension even though I have every intention to pay USA taxes. I don't plan to live forever in Spain at this time but that could change.

4) Its time to travel to Barcelona and look for a reputable Apartment agency.

Again thank you everyone and if you know of any apartment agencies in Barcelona, please drop me a private message.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Spain and the USA should have a double taxation agreement. 
As far as the 90/180 day rule is concerned, are you saying that you want to spend more than half of your time traveling?

If you let me know what kind of apartment you are looking for (and what your budget is), I might be able to help you out.


----------



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

Michael Kelly said:


> Spain and the USA should have a double taxation agreement.
> As far as the 90/180 day rule is concerned, are you saying that you want to spend more than half of your time traveling?
> 
> We plan to use Barcelona as a jump off location to travel to all parts of Europe going on extended weekends and using Airbnb. We also want to use the train system.
> ...


We are looking for a 1-2 bedroom around 800-1100 euro.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

*Can't get a visa without an address!*

Sorry to go On topic when I see that people were enjoying being off topic. But here goes: I'm applying for a visa to live in Spain. The consulate here in N.Y. wants an address. I plan to live in Madrid and I thought I would look for a permanent apartment after I arrive. But the consulate has ruled out Airbnb or any hotel, etc. 
I dont have friends in Madrid. Only have contacts in Barcelona. Would it be kosher to ask them if they know someone in Madrid who would give me an address? Or would I have to live with them? Awkward! I wonder if I stayed with someone how long I would have to be there. I really want my own place. I cant ask the the consulate that questions. Its kind of a catch 22. 
Is going on spot a home and dimply renting something, sight unseen, a real option?


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Ifn said:


> Sorry to go On topic when I see that people were enjoying being off topic. But here goes: I'm applying for a visa to live in Spain. The consulate here in N.Y. wants an address. I plan to live in Madrid and I thought I would look for a permanent apartment after I arrive. But the consulate has ruled out Airbnb or any hotel, etc.
> I dont have friends in Madrid. Only have contacts in Barcelona. Would it be kosher to ask them if they know someone in Madrid who would give me an address? Or would I have to live with them? Awkward! I wonder if I stayed with someone how long I would have to be there. I really want my own place. I cant ask the the consulate that questions. Its kind of a catch 22.
> Is going on spot a home and dimply renting something, sight unseen, a real option?


Why can't you just go to Madrid and rent a place when there?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Michael Kelly said:


> Why can't you just go to Madrid and rent a place when there?


I think he is saying he needs an address in the country before he goes to get a visa?


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> I think he is saying he needs an address in the country before he goes to get a visa?


Yes, but he can travel to Madrid as a tourist without a visa.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Michael Kelly said:


> Yes, but he can travel to Madrid as a tourist without a visa.


But then he would need to return to the States to apply for the required visa no?

I guess he is trying to avoid the double travel.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Maybe, but I think traveling back and forward to the US is a better choice than renting a place without having seen it first. There is a lot of fraud in the area of online property renting and for me it would be too big a risk to take.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Michael Kelly said:


> The only american I know in Barcelona has been living here for 10 years without a residence permit or a work permit. She does work as an english teacher, has her own flat which she pays rent for in cash and also has a spanish mobile phone and the public health card. She travels at least twice per year to the US and has never had any problems.


Sounds like another illegal immigrant.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tonysplanb said:


> We have our approved non-lucrative visa (US pension) with the required health coverage but we want to travel around Spain until we find the right place. We don't want to make that decision until after three or four months of travel.
> When you apply for residency you need to register at a town hall to get the Padron and then to the Oficina de Extranjeros but we don't know where to start. We would like to start in Barcelona but then start traveling the country.
> How can we apply for residency using temporary accommodations?


Wrong way round. You should not be on the Padron until you are actually a resident, so it is residency first, then on the Padron.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

The Spanish consulate in NY said I need to have an address in Spain to put on the form Modelo 790, EX1, and the application. I need those forms to get my visa and I have to have the visa Before I go.
I see that you are from Ireland so perhaps you did not have so many requirements or even need a visa.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

*Yes*



Megsmum said:


> I think he is saying he needs an address in the country before he goes to get a visa?


Yup, I (female) am saying that is the requirement from Spanish consulate. Address first then visa.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Michael Kelly said:


> Yes, but he can travel to Madrid as a tourist without a visa.


Going to Spain and THEN applying for a visa is not allowed. Have to get visa in NY before I go. Ah, the Spanish!


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

*Yup*



Overandout said:


> But then he would need to return to the States to apply for the required visa no?
> 
> I guess he is trying to avoid the double travel.


 Yup, trying to avoid a very very expensive and short round trip. Ive already sold my apartment in NY and am staying with a kind friend but I want to get visa ASAP. I have everything ready and only just found out that i cannot use Airbnb address.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ifn said:


> Going to Spain and THEN applying for a visa is not allowed. Have to get visa in NY before I go. Ah, the Spanish!


That's only fair. We couldn't move to the US without having a visa first


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Ifn said:


> Going to Spain and THEN applying for a visa is not allowed. Have to get visa in NY before I go. Ah, the Spanish!


It sounds like you are in a difficult situation then. Just curious, are you a US citizen? And do you speak Spanish?


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

*Yes*



Michael Kelly said:


> It sounds like you are in a difficult situation then. Just curious, are you a US citizen? And do you speak Spanish?


I am a US citizen and I speak well enough. Just need practice hearing the responses!


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

*Ah, the Spanish*



xabiachica said:


> That's only fair. We couldn't move to the US without having a visa first


Well, I do understand getting a visa first. Its the issue of having an address, and not a short term address. Its a catch 22, since many landlords want a Spanish bank account, which I am trying to set up with Sabadell, although I still do not want to rent an apartment from the U.S. without seeing it first.
Has anyone been in this position? It sounds like the original writer of this thread, also from U.S had a similar problem


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Ifn said:


> Well, I do understand getting a visa first. Its the issue of having an address, and not a short term address. Its a catch 22, since many landlords want a Spanish bank account, which I am trying to set up with Sabadell, although I still do not want to rent an apartment from the U.S. without seeing it first.
> Has anyone been in this position? It sounds like the original writer of this thread, also from U.S had a similar problem


If you you are coming to Spain to work or study maybe someone at your workplace / college can help?


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

*Nope*



Michael Kelly said:


> If you you are coming to Spain to work or study maybe someone at your workplace / college can help?


No, just going to look at art and architecture...but thanks. Someone gave me a suggestions that might work.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Ifn said:


> No, just going to look at art and architecture...but thanks. Someone gave me a suggestions that might work.


I thought that US citizens did not need a visa for that. Well that's a surprise.

Care to share your solution with us?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Michael Kelly said:


> I thought that US citizens did not need a visa for that. Well that's a surprise.
> 
> Care to share your solution with us?


They don't need a visa for a 90-day stay, but for a longer stay they do.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

*Solution*



Michael Kelly said:


> I thought that US citizens did not need a visa for that. Well that's a surprise.
> 
> Care to share your solution with us?


Yes, we need a visa to look at art. The art looking visa.
As someone else said, we need a visa to stay in Europe over 90 days. As has been mentioned, some people just Stay. But I'm the type who gets caught. 

My address solution. Errr, not a terrible or very bad solution. But I'll wait till i get the visa before sharing.
Imelda


----------



## John98103 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Only for Spain?*



EverHopeful said:


> Clearly it's not allowed, but chances are you would only have a problem if you were to travel by air (airlines require documentation), or if you were involved eg. in an accident and had to deal with the police.


Is this true just for Spain or all EU countries?

This is news to me -


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

This thread has me confused. I'm receiving conflicting information. I applied for a student visa in Los Angeles, CA, went through all the necessary steps and it was approved. However, in effect I was given a temporary 3 month visa. It would need to be finalized once I arrived to Spain. The only thing the consulate informed me was that I needed to register w/the local police within 30 days of my arrival, because my visa was granted for more than 180 days. Here is where I'm running into issues, and now after reading this thread more confused than ever.

Naturally, because I am a student I am looking to rent out a room in a shared apartment, not an apartment on my own. Furthermore, without the NIE/TIE I would be unable to do so anyway. The catch 22 is that because of the housing shortage in Barcelona it has been extremely difficult to find a room to rent, let alone rent one for 9 months. Many are only available for 2-3 months at a time. The shortage is so bad that the gentlemen that showed me his room yesterday said he received over 100 emails of interest by the end of the day.

In light of such events, I'm at a lost how the Spanish government thinks one would be able to find suitable housing within 30 days, register for the empadronamiento, which is necessary before I even acquire my TIE/NIE. I'm coming up on 2 weeks and still have not found a place to live.

Furthermore, I am confused on the specificity of the "rental contract". Can it just be a document signed by the person renting me out the room? How would they expect a formal rental contract if one is simply renting a room? Two, would my best option be to make an appointment with the Office of Extranjeros before the 30 days and explain my predicament??

This has been a frustrating and unnecessary process. Why make me jump 20 hoops in America to acquire a student visa, to then put me through 15 of the 20 steps again? It makes absolutely no sense to me. I may as well have come on a tourist visa. Anyway, I have an appointment with the US consulate, but that is not until 10/24. I'm curious as to how strict they are at the office regarding rental contracts. 

Also, my insurance policy is stated in English, which is necessary at the time of the TIE/NIE appointment. Is that going to be a problem or does it need to be translated. Some have said yes, others have said no. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonysplanb (Jun 22, 2017)

Exxtol said:


> This thread has me confused. I'm receiving conflicting information. I applied for a student visa in Los Angeles, CA, went through all the necessary steps and it was approved. However, in effect I was given a temporary 3 month visa. It would need to be finalized once I arrived to Spain. The only thing the consulate informed me was that I needed to register w/the local police within 30 days of my arrival, because my visa was granted for more than 180 days. Here is where I'm running into issues, and now after reading this thread more confused than ever.
> 
> Naturally, because I am a student I am looking to rent out a room in a shared apartment, not an apartment on my own. Furthermore, without the NIE/TIE I would be unable to do so anyway. The catch 22 is that because of the housing shortage in Barcelona it has been extremely difficult to find a room to rent, let alone rent one for 9 months. Many are only available for 2-3 months at a time. The shortage is so bad that the gentlemen that showed me his room yesterday said he received over 100 emails of interest by the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it, it will be a simple procedure to register.

I waited more than 30 days to go register at the main town hall in Barcelona because we were waiting to see if the owner of the Airbnb would give us a contact/lease. 

When that didn't pan out, my wife and I went to the town hall and then filled out the form (that they supply) "Proof of residency with no permanent address". We were given a number and told to wait. We supplied no proof just passports. The gentleman explained that it just lets the town know you are here and basically registers us but the address we supply must be updated whenever we find a permanent address. Which is fine since when I started this thread my wife and I never wanted to have a "permanent" address but wanted to travel around first. We are off in two weeks to the Canary Islands for a month.
As a student you will probably have more leeway and they will accept it with no problem.
Don't sweat the Padron, I did and wasted time.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

tonysplanb said:


> Don't worry about it, it will be a simple procedure to register.
> 
> I waited more than 30 days to go register at the main town hall in Barcelona because we were waiting to see if the owner of the Airbnb would give us a contact/lease.
> 
> ...


Wow this makes me feel so much better. So do I even need to worry about the Padron? I'm going to be in an air bnb the next 2 weeks. Can I just supply them w/that and explain the situation? I speak Spanish if that helps. I think I'll go ahead and make an appointment then. What you just said kind of reminds me of having everything prepared for my student visa in LA. It seemed super stressful and it turned out they really didn't care. I feel like they only care if you're from certain countries that have higher risk of overstaying.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

As a retireee the health Insurance is quite expensive. When you apply for a visa do you have to have the health insurance at that point or can it come later. Also, can you just get a month to month plan that would give you more time to try to get a cheaper rate. BTW we are an American couple.


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Also for those viewing this thread. Understand regularizing a non-tourist visa is somewhat of a nightmare. Not only am I running into the problem of a housing shortage, but it's obvious most of the people renting out rooms are not the legal owners, or they're doing something under the table, because at least half the listings on idealista say, "No Empadronar". 

As I said I'm making an appointment for next week, going to explain my situation and see what they tell me. It's not that I think the process of regularizing the visa is ridiculous, it's that I think no way in hell can anyone looking for a place be able to find a place, sign a contract, find an available appointment to obtain the padrón, and then find an available appointment for the NIE, _after_ receiving the padrón within 30 days. Seriously????

There has to be a way around it. Hopefully I'll get someone nice like Tonysplanb.Or hopefully they'll simply accept a letter with my address and the the signature of the people I'm renting from. Otherwise big fail on Spain's part. None of this was ever mentioned during my visa process in the states.

This is had been nothing short of a frustrating and nightmarish process.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

As someone who has both rented a room and rented out rooms in Barcelona in the past, I am really surprised to hear how difficult it has become to get a place now. 300 euro used to be the standard asking price for a room back in the day.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

I heard that banks in Portugal offer a type of health insurance for their customers. Anyone know anything about this? Thanks


----------

